# Gothic 1 - Hänge im Orktempel fest und komme nicht weiter :-(



## Rayne (20. Dezember 2004)

*Gothic 1 - Hänge im Orktempel fest und komme nicht weiter *

Hallo!

ich bin mittlerweile auch schon im orktempel und an der stelle, wo der eine templer an dem tor auf mich wartet. den hab ich mühelos weggeditscht. so, nun möchte ich aber gerne durch das geschlossene tor durch 

mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass im nebenraum so ein merkwürdiger schalter aus der wand guckt...schalter solcher art kommen mir nämlich noch aus gothic 2 bekannt vor.
aber ich habe *keinen* bogen und auch *keine* armbrust bei mir, also wie um himmels willen soll ich diesen schalter aktivieren??   
hab schon versucht, mit sämtlichen zaubern wie eispfeil, blitz, feuerball etc. da draufzuschißene, aber ohne erfolg 

geht das wirklich nur mit pfeilen/bolzen? wenn ja, wäre das ja ein mächter scheiß, denn man kann doch nicht davon ausgehen, dass jeder spieler noch nen bogen oder ne armbrust einstecken hat...

wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen würdet 

Rayne


----------



## ziegenbock (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - Hänge im Orktempel fest und komme nicht weiter *

du wirst wohl oder übel zurück laufen müssen um dir einen bogen bzw. eine armbrust zu holen. sonst geht es nicht weiter. warum hast du denn deine waffen abgelegt?
das inventar ist doch unendlich groß und geldprobleme dürftest du jetzt auch keine mehr haben.

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## Rayne (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - Hänge im Orktempel fest und komme nicht weiter *



			
				ziegenbock am 20.12.2004 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> du wirst wohl oder übel zurück laufen müssen um dir einen bogen bzw. eine armbrust zu holen. sonst geht es nicht weiter. warum hast du denn deine waffen abgelegt?
> das inventar ist doch unendlich groß und geldprobleme dürftest du jetzt auch keine mehr haben.
> 
> gruß ziegenbock



ich habe den ganzen krempel verkauft, weil ich ein übersichtlicheres Inventar haben wolte *g* außerdem konnte ich ja nicht damit rechnen, dass ich das nochmal gebrauchen könnte.
am geld lags nicht, hab über 20.000 erz.

zurücklaufen geht ja nicht, ansonsten hätte ich ja hier gar nicht erst gefragt, sondern hätte mir nen bogen gekauft.
ich bin doch nur mit einer teleportations-schriftrolle hinter das eine verschlossene tor hin zum orktempel gekommen, da davor der hebel irgendwie klemmte. ich kann also nicht wieder normal zurücklaufen, sondern müsste mich z.B. ins lager der wassermagier teleportieren. dann allerdings würde ich doch nicht mehr in den orktempel kommen, weil das tor ja immer noch zu ist, meine teleportationsschriftrolle allerdings weg ist :-o

wenn das wirklich so ist, finde ich das irgendwie nicht richtig durchdacht, denn es ist ja nichts wírklich außergewöhnliches, als schwertkämpfer bogen und armbrust zu verkaufen. und wenn man ohne partout nicht weiterkommt, kann das nicht sein.

auch wenns mir gar nicht passt, aber mir bleibt ja keine andere möglichkeit: wie lautet denn der cheat-befehl für einen bogen?

Danke.

Rayne


----------



## Leuen (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - Hänge im Orktempel fest und komme nicht weiter *

Du kannst das Tor von aussen auch mit einem "Schlüssel" öffnen, du findest ihn auf einer Säule direkt vor dem Eingang (mit Telekinese runterholen).


----------



## PrinzPorno (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - Hänge im Orktempel fest und komme nicht weiter *

Du kannst dich auch als Fleischwanze verwandeln, so müsste man auch durchs Tor kommen........


----------



## Homerclon (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - Hänge im Orktempel fest und komme nicht weiter *



			
				Rayne am 20.12.2004 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenbock am 20.12.2004 21:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt keine andere möglichkeit, musst dir einen Bogen kaufen.
Bei Gothic 2 haben sie einen Bogen in eine Truhe in der Nähe gepackt. Wäre sicherlich besser gewesen, aber bei Gothic 2 ist es schwieriger an einen Bogen zu kommen wenn man im 6. Kapitel ist und kein Bogen-Händler dabei ist.  

Wegen eines anderen Weges in den Tempel, frag mal den verstoßenen Ork-Shamanen vorm Lager.(Name vergessen)
Du musst nämlich eh nochmal raus, es sei denn du hast dir 1000Str ercheatet.  
die Statue die die Shamenen anbeten, mit einem Telekinese Spruch runterholen, das ist der Schlüssel für den Hebel.(wurde ja schon gesagt) aber lieber vorher alle Orks abschlachten, sonst bekommt man schwierigkeiten wenn gleich alle Orks hinter einem her sind. So kann man sie einzeln/in kleinen Gruppen erledigen

Aber wieso ist das so gewöhnlich das ein Schwertkämpfer Bogen und/oder Armbrust verkauft? Dann kann er ja nie Fernkampf nutzen wenn er es mal braucht.
Bei einem Magier würde ich es verstehen, der hat ja seine Magie für den Fernkampf. 

Cheat: 



Spoiler



insert itrw_bow_small_01


das ist ein einfacher Kurzbogen, da würde sogar ein Scavengar lachen.  
Haste auch Pfeile?


Spoiler



insert itamarrow


----------



## Xychopath (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - Hänge im Orktempel fest und komme nicht weiter *

also soweit ich weiß, kommt die Teleporterrolle immer wieder...

Also ich hab mich 2x in den Tempel teleportiert...


----------



## Rayne (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - Hänge im Orktempel fest und komme nicht weiter *



			
				Xychopath am 21.12.2004 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> also soweit ich weiß, kommt die Teleporterrolle immer wieder...
> 
> Also ich hab mich 2x in den Tempel teleportiert...



hm, hab keine weitere schriftrolle mehr davon.
hab gestern einfach mal ne neue save-file angelegt und hab mich einfach mal aus dem tempel rausteleportiert, bin dann wieder zurück und plötzlich ging der hebel und das tor auf, wüsste aber nicht, dass ich mit telekinese o.ä. nen schlüssel irgendwo runtergeholt habe :-o
egal, hauptsache es geht, was dem anschein nach ja der fall ist, werds heute nochmal ausprobieren.

und zur frage, wieso ich alle bögen und armbrüste verkauft habe: ich treffe damit eh keinen gegner und wenn ich mal von der ferne aus auf nen gegner schießen will, nehme ich einfach meine runen, machen eh mehr schaden 

Rayne


----------

